# MeLo's Clean Thread



## MeLo (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm doing a clean thread for the next few weeks to keep myself motivated to keep myself eating clean, rather than giving hlafway eating clean and switch to eating M&ms and ice-cream, which i did today 

It's for myself.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 11, 2005)

alright... it's been 9 days i am clean(including a clean refeed).

Today, i cave in however.... had some pizza and ice cream. I'm wondering what i should do now.... just completed an hour of cardio to make up after the disaster


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like you need to start over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

Today's shot, you might as well keep eating junk food the rest of the day.  

Seriously, don't worry about a single binge in 9 days.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 17, 2005)

Currently 170 this morning

My last 4 days of dieting

Monday -1727 cals
Tuesday - 1998cals
Wednesday - 1867 cals
Thursday- 2155 cals


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Melo had the wrong idea


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 6, 2012)

I guess the calories got to MeLo


----------

